# Problema con puente H discreto



## Mauricio2346 (Ago 7, 2007)

Saludos:
En los últimos 2 años he soñado con montar mi plataforma robótica mas avanzada, que espero tenga 2 microcontroladores funcionando en tandem y muchos tantos extras como mi bolsillo lo soporte.  por ahora estoy montando lo inicial, y por eso empecé con los motores....
son un par de motores de paso bipolares epson em-258 de una impresora stylus 600 vieja que andaba rodando por hay.  al añalizarlos me di cuenta que su demanda de corriente y voltaje es demasiado alta (40 voltios máximo y 1.5 amperios).  bueno, luego de darme de cabeza de aqui para alla viendo como los podia poner a funcionar, entré a la universidad y alli estoy aprendiendo como manejarlos.   bueno, viene la idea de usar un puente h, pero al conectar uno que tenia armado al motor... pufff!!! se empezó a desbaratar (el puente H).   luego de cálculos, numeros y dias enteros de café tuve una revelación.... pero, acaso servirá????????
Por cierto, los componentes son los siguientes:


Q5,Q7= B772  (Beta de saturacion de 30)
Q6,Q8=D882   (Beta de saturacion de 30)
T3,T4=2n3904 (Beta de saturacion de 15) 
R11-R14=10k
R9,R10=250 Ohm (1 vatio)
R15,R16=1k
D5-D8=1N4936 o algo que se le parezca, pero que sea de conmutacion rapida

Ovbiamente hay dos motores por tanto hay: 4 puente H igualitos a este....

Gracias!!!


----------



## Randy (Ago 8, 2007)

no entiendo,
este mensaje es viejo cierto?

un motor a pasos no funciona con puente H
para hacer esto es necesario un integrado UNL o algo asi... o un PIC


cual es la duda???

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 8, 2007)

40 V y 1,5 A me parece mucho para un motor de impresora, leiste bien las caracteristicas del motor ?
Si leiste bien o si leiste mal te conviene colocar un limitador de corriente para aprotejer al motor y a los puentes.


----------



## Mauricio2346 (Ago 8, 2007)

Saludos:
Este mensaje no es viejo, ya que me uni al foro recientemente.
Con respecto a lo del motor de pasos, si, hay dos tipos de motores de pasos y cada cual tiene su forma de ser controlado:
Los motores unipolares poseen dos fases, cada una con derivacion central o comun.  al excitar cada cada fase con un potencial esta se enciende, por lo que usa arrays de transistores o el ULN2003 o 2803.
Los motores bipolares tienen las mismas dos fases solo que no existe derivacion central, asi que necesita que el potencial de cada fase se invierta en cada paso para que el rotor gire... por eso se usan los puentes H. 
Para el control de ambos motores se usan biestables o circuiteria logica, o en su defecto microcontroladores....
Efectivamente, cuando desarmé la impresora encontré que la alimentacion de la tarjeta era de 40 voltios... lo que depronto puede variar es el voltaje, quien sabe lo mas probable es que funcionen a 12 voltios... el datasheet no existe.. jejeje

mi duda es sencilla, quisiera tener varias opiniones con respecto al circuito (puente H) que diseñé y con los valores de componentes y ganancias que coloqué en mi otro apartado.
El puente H debe ser capaz de manejar 1.5 amperios mínimo (3 amperios máximo) a 12 voltios sin problemas y funcionar a mas o menos 200 Hz de frecuencia de suicheo...

Muchas Gracias por su Paciencia


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 11, 2007)

Donde se pueden ver los valores de las Resistencias ??

¡ ¡ Me corrijo, NO las habia visto ! !

250 Oms No es un valor normalizado, 220 o 270 Oms.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 11, 2007)

Me parece que estan bien, pero yo buscaria transistores de mayor ganancia o Darlington para poder colocar resistencias de mayor valor y conseguir manor disipacion en ellas. (Sobre todo en las de 1 W)
Saludos


----------



## Mauricio2346 (Ago 11, 2007)

Saludos:

Pues si, mi primera opcion fueron los darlington de potencia, pero mirando profundo a mi billetera no encontré otra opcion viable.
Las diferencias son muy notorias en precio:

los que uso actualmente cuestan mas o menos $500 pesos colombianos o 0.25 dolares cada uno (lo que en total para los dos motores bipolares son $8000 pesos o 4.08 dolares.

los darlington cuestan cada uno &1300 pesos o 0.66 dolares (en total $20800 o 10.62 dolares)

eso sin contar los otros componentes como pcb, conectores, resistencias ect.   Pedí opiniones al director de Mecatronica de la universidad y me dijo que prefería los darlington pero que como la corriente no superaba las 2/3 partes de la máxima que soporta entonces que los podia usar.  además cada transistor queda cerrado menos de medio segundo, asi que puede soportar con facilidad mas corriente... quien sabe, pero gracias por su apreciacion....

Gracias!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 11, 2007)

Bueno, donde manda bolsillo (Cartera) No manda diseño !!
Igualmente buscaria si hay algo de mayor ganancia, mi logica es que cuanto menor consumo inutil mejor.
Saludos


----------



## ZainZeus (Ago 13, 2007)

Pues yo no se la aplicacion que quieras darles pero si son motores bipolares echale un vistazo a esto:
http://www.st.com/stonline/products/literature/ds/1773.pdf

espero que no te de problemas el ingles. Entonces checas en la pagina numero 9 figura 9, consiguete todos los componentes que indica el circuito, luego haz en pcb el ciruito que aparece sombreado de la misma figura, si quieres armarlo en proto es mas problema, por que hay que estar verificando todas las conexiones ya que no viene un esquematico del circuito mostrado aunque igual es mas barato, de todos modos es un diseño que ya funciona. Ya que lo tengas: O1 y O2 son una bobina del motor,  O3 y O4 son la otra bobina Vss lo puedes poner de 5v,  Vs puede ser desde 20 hasta 50 Vdc,en la parte de arriba Vref va de 5V ttl, para clock necesitas una señal de reloj variable ya que de su frecuencia depende la velocidad de giro, o el tiempo entre cada paso segun lo quieras ver, si cambias el valor logico de cw/ccw invertiras la direccion de giro, los demas controles todavia no los he revisado, pero una vez teniendo el circuito , es cuestion de probar, ya que se puede hacer un buen controlador de motor a paso con este cirucuito y un pic, por cierto si vas a hacer el pcb asegurate la parte que tu ves en la imagen es la cara de los componentes y la parte que esta sombreada es la cara de soldadura, por lo tanto para imprimirlo hay que hacerlo alreves. espero que entiendas la mayoria de los terminos. si te interesa yo tengo la imagen del pcb que me pase "limpiando" para imprimirla y mandarla a hacer, solo hay que imprimirla a 47% con mirror y hacerla o mandarla a hacer con el metodo de tu eleccion. 
Saludos
ZZ


----------



## Mauricio2346 (Ago 13, 2007)

Saludos.  Pues si, pense en usar Puentes H integrados pero sabiendo que consumen corriente como locos es mejor no comprar estos dispositivos, sabiendo que si se quema un componente interno, se debe reemplazar completo...  además veo en las caracteristicas que solo entrega máximo 2 amperios  dc y 3 pico, eso esta bien, pero necesito componentes adicionales que no dispongo.   jejeje, además en colombia son un poco caros.   pero gracias por el aporte!!!


----------



## mcrven (Ago 13, 2007)

Amigo ZainZeus, en el mismo manual que indicas a Mauricio2346, página 8, figura 8 está el diagrama correspondiente al montaje de la página 9.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## Ardogan (Ago 13, 2007)

Yo estoy haciendo mi trabajo final con un para de integrados L6206 que son puentes H que manejan hasta 3 A, y vienen dos puentes H en un solo integrado.
Entré a la página de ST, pedí muestras gratis (hay que llenar unos formularios...), y me los enviaron a Argentina sin que me cueste un peso.
Fijate, si llegaron a Argentina creo que a Colombia van a llegar más fácil todavía.
Saludos


----------



## Mauricio2346 (Ago 13, 2007)

Wow!!! no habia pensado eso....
Yo he mandado a traer muestras gratis de USA de freescale semiconductor y me han valido bastante (el envio).   voy a intentarlo....

Muchas gracias!


----------



## BORISMORPHEUS (Mar 20, 2010)

Ardogan dijo:


> ...Entré a la página de ST, pedí muestras gratis (hay que llenar unos formularios...), y me los enviaron a Argentina sin que me cueste un peso....



Ardogan, quisiera preg como  hiciste el pedido porq hice ya 2 pedidos y los dos me mandaron un mail que me los negaron, diciendo que no pueden procesar mi pedido porq no seleccione distribuidor, y el q habia seleccionado era future, desde ya muchas gracias


----------

